# WHITE WALL SHAVING



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WHERE CAN I GET THEM DONE?


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 26 2009, 09:12 PM~14589378
> *WHERE CAN I GET THEM DONE?
> *


Roberts tires and wheels 
5th St. / Harrison St. San Francisco


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 26 2009, 09:12 PM~14589378
> *WHERE CAN I GET THEM DONE?
> *


calderon tires in san jose.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Tyre Treads Hayward


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

wtf is white wall shaving


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 27 2009, 06:37 AM~14591359
> *wtf is white wall shaving
> *


Cutting or buffing the whitewall to make it bigger.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

huh


----------



## YoungHef (Nov 23, 2007)

I just bought some of this paint from Sweden..

http://www.mbzponton.org/valueadded/other/tirepaint.htm


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WHATS THE PRICING ON EACH TIRE? IM TAKING A SET OF 15'S AND A SET OF 13'S


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 27 2009, 05:56 PM~14597852
> *WHATS THE PRICING ON EACH TIRE? IM TAKING A SET OF 15'S AND A SET OF 13'S
> *


In Hayward they charge $15 per tire. Other places charge around the same $10-$15 per tire. Since you're doing 2 sets, maybe they'll give you a little discount.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

SWEET, THANKS


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jul 26 2009, 10:07 PM~14589908
> *Roberts tires and wheels
> 5th St. / Harrison St. San Francisco
> *


ROBERTS IS $20 A TIRE NOW :uh:


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

anyone around LA, SFV do this?


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

anybody shaving whitewalls in michigan or ohio lmk thankx


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jul 27 2009, 06:40 AM~14591368
> *huh
> *


buffed Skinny


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

theres a guy on 23rd in richmond for 15 a tire :biggrin:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Jan 16 2010, 01:55 AM~16307201
> *anybody shaving whitewalls in michigan or ohio lmk  thankx
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Santa Rosa tires on Dutton ave shaves tire in the northbay


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CALDERONS ON ALUM ROCK IS 15.00 A TIRE ON THE CAR OR 10.00 OFF THE CAR .....ASK FOR ADAM

THEY DID THE ONES ON MY RAT CIVIC


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2010, 10:26 AM~16338956
> *CALDERONS ON ALUM ROCK IS 15.00 A TIRE ON THE CAR OR 10.00 OFF THE CAR  .....ASK FOR ADAM
> 
> THEY DID THE ONES ON MY RAT CIVIC
> ...


I never knew they could do it on the car. :0


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2010, 08:52 AM~16308731
> *theres a guy on 23rd in richmond for 15 a tire :biggrin:
> *


What shop on 23rd??? Theres alot of them


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

just dont go where this guy did


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

From what I've dealth with, it seems pretty hit and miss on how they will turn out. They sure dont look as good as factory stripes, and look worse over time..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YoungHef_@Jul 27 2009, 05:44 AM~14591388
> *I just bought some of this paint from Sweden..
> 
> http://www.mbzponton.org/valueadded/other/tirepaint.htm
> *


this paint tuns yellow!!!!
my brothers 21" wheel on his HD has a 1" painted wall and it turned yello!! :angry:  
we were told it wasnt going to turn yellow!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 16 2010, 08:52 AM~16308731
> *theres a guy on 23rd in richmond for 15 a tire :biggrin:
> *


D&D WHEELS AND TIRES IN RICHMOND ON 23st !!!!
ask for donny!!


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Jan 16 2010, 02:11 PM~16309295
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 09:49 PM~16347501
> *From what I've dealth with, it seems pretty hit and miss on how they will turn out. They sure dont look as good as factory stripes, and look worse over time..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 19 2010, 10:26 AM~16338956
> *CALDERONS ON ALUM ROCK IS 15.00 A TIRE ON THE CAR OR 10.00 OFF THE CAR  .....ASK FOR ADAM
> 
> THEY DID THE ONES ON MY RAT CIVIC
> ...


i thought you took those off?


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 19 2010, 10:58 PM~16348308
> *this paint tuns yellow!!!!
> my brothers 21" wheel on his HD  has a 1" painted wall and it turned yello!! :angry:
> we were told it wasnt going to turn yellow!!!
> ...


pics? call em knock off vogues.


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone know where I could get some 15 inch shaved whites in the bay???


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Jan 15 2010, 11:55 PM~16307201
> *anybody shaving whitewalls in michigan or ohio lmk  thankx
> *




try calling lopez tire in detroit


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Feb 14 2010, 03:45 PM~16611328
> *Anyone know where I could get some 15 inch shaved whites in the bay???
> *


There's a few places menitioned in this thread. If they don't carry them , buy them elsewhere and have them shaved there.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Jan 31 2010, 02:40 AM~16466312
> *i thought you took those off?
> *


You might be thinking of the 15 inch gangsta whites I used too have on it .... These are shaved 13 inch hankooks


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Feb 14 2010, 03:45 PM~16611328
> *Anyone know where I could get some 15 inch shaved whites in the bay???
> *


GET SOME LOW PROFILE 15" WITH WHITE LETTERING AND TAKE THEM TO D&D TIRES IN RICHMOND ASK FOR DONNY HE WILL SHAVE THEM 195/65/15 HAD THEM ON MY GLASS HOUSE STOCKS BACK IN THE DAYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16615742
> *You might be thinking of the 15 inch gangsta whites I used too have on it .... These are shaved 13 inch hankooks
> *


oh yeah thats right.. put them thangs back on looked better with 15s :cheesy:


----------



## lancev (Sep 22, 2008)

i need them done tonight can any one help for show tomorrow


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

JUST SAY NO to whitewall shaving


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 15 2010, 12:24 AM~16615755
> *GET SOME LOW PROFILE 15" WITH WHITE LETTERING AND TAKE THEM TO D&D TIRES IN RICHMOND ASK FOR DONNY HE WILL SHAVE THEM 195/65/15 HAD THEM ON MY GLASS HOUSE STOCKS BACK IN THE DAYS!! :biggrin:
> *


use 155/80r15 bf goodrich! n shave them! ive done it looks clean!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

shaving is going to be the way to go soon..with all these ppls not wanting to make a white wall 13 no more..


----------



## 64segura (Aug 15, 2008)

Were can I find a place in da riverside,ca area....


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Shaving in metro detroit


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> GET SOME LOW PROFILE 15" WITH WHITE LETTERING AND TAKE THEM TO D&D TIRES IN RICHMOND ASK FOR DONNY HE WILL SHAVE THEM 195/65/15 HAD THEM ON MY GLASS HOUSE STOCKS BACK IN THE DAYS!! :biggrin:


Dam forgot about the white letters gettin cut,thats ol'school!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

capone530 said:


> shaving is going to be the way to go soon..with all these ppls not wanting to make a white wall 13 no more..


Can't shave what's not white underneath !


----------

